# Can anyone tell me about this light? Is it suitable?



## PassTheShiZ (Jun 2, 2020)

Hey guys. Years back I got this light for free. It has a 400MH bulb. Its pretty heavy. I think its a work light.
Idk if its a good light for growing and Im wondering what to expect from it.
Should it be left to hang vertically or should it be supported to hang horizontally?


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 2, 2020)

If it was mine I would pick up a cord and a cheap wing reflector and rewire it.

I'm running two 400w mh, I like them


----------



## PassTheShiZ (Jun 2, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> If it was mine I would pick up a cord and a cheap wing reflector and rewire it.
> 
> I'm running two 400w mh, I like them


hmm Idk about rewiring, not my field haha. Would that be to hang it horizontally or some other reason?
What would you expect to return with a light like this as is, maybe topping and following a mainlining method.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jun 2, 2020)

It's a metal halide shop light. Pretty sure you can hang it vertically if you want. Should do about the same as any standard MH bulb, though if it's really old you might want to just get a new bulb, in which case you can go with something more specific to horticulture like the Eye Blue MH or Agrosun or Sunmaster, etc. Nice Stone Age pencil sharpener, by the way. I had one just like it back in the 80s, I think.


----------



## $licc Ricc (Jun 3, 2020)

Take the cage off it...screw on a reflective cone instead. The cord is literally 3 wires. Black red and green. Very simple. Just strip the coating of the wires match them together with a connector and crimp it...use electrical tape to cover and protect the extension. You'll have yourself a good veg light.


----------



## PassTheShiZ (Jun 5, 2020)

$licc Ricc said:


> Take the cage off it...screw on a reflective cone instead. The cord is literally 3 wires. Black red and green. Very simple. Just strip the coating of the wires match them together with a connector and crimp it...use electrical tape to cover and protect the extension. You'll have yourself a good veg light.


Anywhere I can find a square cone lol
Is the purpose of this just to extend the cord?


----------



## $licc Ricc (Jun 5, 2020)

You may have to fashion one from sheet metal if you can't find one local or on the net. And yes it's to assist with excessive heat buildup as the ballast runs all day.


----------



## raggyb (Jun 5, 2020)

I agree to take the cage off. Probably can only hangs vertical. Kind of small for ballast to be in there if analog and I don't see vents on it. assume it's analog if doesnt say it's digital. note you cannot put HPS bulb in if it's MH. get a replacement bulb even if it lights so you don't ruin the capacitor. no separate ballast right? run a heavy duty extension cord to it. just to be real sure, read all stickers and open it and look at wires to see if it has a note about changing the voltage. shops can have 220 and if you have 110 you need to move one of the wires to the right connectors for 110. or ask who you got it from what it was running on. You tube has videos


----------



## $licc Ricc (Jun 5, 2020)

I second this. Thanks I forgot to mention if it was analog to not put hps in it.


----------



## Renfro (Jun 5, 2020)

They make HPS conversion bulbs that will run on the magnetic MH ballasts.


----------



## Renfro (Jun 5, 2020)

It is worth noting as well that some bulbs won't last long if you run them base up. Bulbs that are speced for universal or vertical position are required for vertical operation.


----------



## PassTheShiZ (Jun 6, 2020)

raggyb said:


> I agree to take the cage off. Probably can only hangs vertical. Kind of small for ballast to be in there if analog and I don't see vents on it. assume it's analog if doesnt say it's digital. note you cannot put HPS bulb in if it's MH. get a replacement bulb even if it lights so you don't ruin the capacitor. no separate ballast right? run a heavy duty extension cord to it. just to be real sure, read all stickers and open it and look at wires to see if it has a note about changing the voltage. shops can have 220 and if you have 110 you need to move one of the wires to the right connectors for 110. or ask who you got it from what it was running on. You tube has videos


I see some stickers but I dont know jack about electrical stuff. I been running the light in the house all day for a couple weeks and it seems ok. The wire is not hot or anything and its connected to short extension cord. I have read I can not use hps so this will have to do for flowering too. It does specifically say to replace with a MH lamp. I did also read MH does not produce as big of a yield as hps but I could end up with more pleasant tasting and potent buds. The light is old but it was never used, brand new in box.
There is no separate ballast. The pic shows the complete light.


----------



## $licc Ricc (Jun 6, 2020)

You're beat bet is to save cash for a cheap analog magnetic ballast for hps. You won't be getting positive results using a my in flower. The spectrum doesn't consist of reds only blues. You you're strapped for cash you can. Use cfl bulbs in a 2700k, 3000k, 3500k they will produce enough red in spectrum to get you through flower.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 6, 2020)

$licc Ricc said:


> You're beat bet is to save cash for a cheap analog magnetic ballast for hps. You won't be getting positive results using a my in flower. The spectrum doesn't consist of reds only blues. You you're strapped for cash you can. Use cfl bulbs in a 2700k, 3000k, 3500k they will produce enough red in spectrum to get you through flower.


Are you really certain about that? Ever heard of Hortilux Blue MH? I guess all those CMH growers are just high


----------



## raggyb (Jun 6, 2020)

Renfro said:


> They make HPS conversion bulbs that will run on the magnetic MH ballasts.


you don't say!!


----------



## raggyb (Jun 6, 2020)

OneHitDone said:


> Are you really certain about that? Ever heard of Hortilux Blue MH? I guess all those CMH growers are just high  View attachment 4587348


Can you put a cmh in an old magnetic MH ballast? I guess it has to be a 400w cmh for him? I've heard of 315w cmh mostly. this sounds like a good idea too.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jun 6, 2020)

good for veg man, some ppl even use it all the way


----------



## raggyb (Jun 6, 2020)

PassTheShiZ said:


> I see some stickers but I dont know jack about electrical stuff. I been running the light in the house all day for a couple weeks and it seems ok. The wire is not hot or anything and its connected to short extension cord. I have read I can not use hps so this will have to do for flowering too. It does specifically say to replace with a MH lamp. I did also read MH does not produce as big of a yield as hps but I could end up with more pleasant tasting and potent buds. The light is old but it was never used, brand new in box.
> There is no separate ballast. The pic shows the complete light.


nowadays everyone says mh isn't good enough for flower. it's not like your stuff is going to suck. i had enough people happy with my MH only stuff. maybe like you say mh stuff is more pleasant and potent! Anyhow obviously your ok on the wiring then b/c it didn't blow up. If bulb never used cool. I would replace the bulb once in a while even though it will still work because you can blow the circuit components inside if you wait till the bulb dies.


----------



## raggyb (Jun 6, 2020)

And it's obviously meant to be vertical with that hook on top. You can try a vert grow especialy if you don't want to fashion a parabolic hood!


----------



## getogrow (Jun 7, 2020)

These guys are all trying to help you fasion that thang into a grow light but you can leave it just like it is and grow with it. I have flowered with every bulb under the sun in a pinch and MH will produce much better bud then a cheap led. Light intensity is more important for flower production then spectrum is. (sorry light guys , its the truth)
The reason these guys are trying to help is so that you can seperate that hot ass ballast from your grow tent and just put the naked bulb in there.....or fashion a hood so the bulb spreads the light out evenly. 
Either way , you have yourself a new MH ballast and bulb.


----------



## PassTheShiZ (Jun 27, 2020)

Shit guys the bulb is not working today. It went on but not very bright then i tried again and it did not go on. This happened once before but it just started working again. wtf!
Can this bulb be used as replacement for this lamp?


https://www.lowes.com/pd/GE-400-Watt-ED37-For-Indoor-Outdoor-Use-Metal-Halide-HID-Light-Bulb/1000437615?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-lit-_-google-_-lia-_-143-_-lightbulbs-_-1000437615-_-0&store_code=1004&placeholder=null&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIyq2oiu6h6gIVF7bICh0esgjIEAQYASABEgJsSPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## getogrow (Jun 27, 2020)

PassTheShiZ said:


> Shit guys the bulb is not working today. It went on but not very bright then i tried again and it did not go on. This happened once before but it just started working again. wtf!
> Can this bulb be used as replacement for this lamp?
> 
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/GE-400-Watt-ED37-For-Indoor-Outdoor-Use-Metal-Halide-HID-Light-Bulb/1000437615?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-lit-_-google-_-lia-_-143-_-lightbulbs-_-1000437615-_-0&store_code=1004&placeholder=null&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIyq2oiu6h6gIVF7bICh0esgjIEAQYASABEgJsSPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


yes that bulb will work. the "big"base is a e39 mogul base. any 400 watt MH will work.


----------



## PassTheShiZ (Jun 27, 2020)

getogrow said:


> yes that bulb will work. the "big"base is a e39 mogul base. any 400 watt MH will work.


Thanks man. I put the new bulb but it wont turn on but I can hear the light running.


----------



## getogrow (Jun 27, 2020)

PassTheShiZ said:


> Thanks man. I put the new bulb but it wont turn on but I can hear the light running.


Yea , thats just the ballast humming. 
Have you already had problems with buulbs in that or is that the first bulb to go out ?


----------



## getogrow (Jun 27, 2020)

can you find any stickers at all on that fixture?


----------



## PassTheShiZ (Jun 27, 2020)

getogrow said:


> can you find any stickers at all on that fixture?


The bulb would not get bright once a month ago. Other than that its been fine for 2 months. Yes there are stickers and it seems this correct bulb. The new one dont light at all. The old one lights but dont get bright like before


----------



## getogrow (Jun 27, 2020)

PassTheShiZ said:


> The bulb would not get bright once a month ago. Other than that its been fine for 2 months. Yes there are stickers and it seems this correct bulb. The new one dont light at all. The old one lights but dont get bright like before


i wasnt questioning the bulb fitting. Im giving you more credit then that sir ! I just wanna make sure its wired for 120vac and see if there are any clues as to why its doing that. 
So it lights up but thats all ? it never gets bright? It did this when you first got it with the same bulb an then it started working fine. again with the same bulb. New bulb wont even light at all ? hmmm
im thinking the capacitor is bad in your ballast. if you are bored , you can tear it apart an fix it super cheap.


----------



## PassTheShiZ (Jun 27, 2020)

getogrow said:


> i wasnt questioning the bulb fitting. Im giving you more credit then that sir ! I just wanna make sure its wired for 120vac and see if there are any clues as to why its doing that.
> So it lights up but thats all ? it never gets bright? It did this when you first got it with the same bulb an then it started working fine. again with the same bulb. New bulb wont even light at all ? hmmm
> im thinking the capacitor is bad in your ballast. if you are bored , you can tear it apart an fix it super cheap.


Shit look the bottom is different. It cant reach the bottom cuz it hits the plastic wtf lol Can I unscrew that and put washers to raise it up? It that ok?


----------



## getogrow (Jun 27, 2020)

with everything unplugged , reach down in there and pry that prong up a tad. they bend easy , they dont break easy though. I do that with every bulb holder in my home when i replace them. (im an electrician so i like good connections)


----------



## getogrow (Jun 27, 2020)

pry that lil prong up just a tad, prolly easier with your fingers but that pic is one of the small bases.


----------



## PassTheShiZ (Jun 27, 2020)

getogrow said:


> with everything unplugged , reach down in there and pry that prong up a tad. they bend easy , they dont break easy though. I do that with every bulb holder in my home when i replace them. (im an electrician so i like good connections)


Thanks bro. I got it working!!!
I had to unscrew the center button and put a longer screw with washers and a new spring to lift it above that round plastic. So now I guess new light can reach the connection.


----------



## getogrow (Jun 29, 2020)

Despite what the whole online world thinks , you can flower with that light too. You wont even notice enough difference to say anything.


----------



## PassTheShiZ (Jul 14, 2020)

Hung vertically how should distance from tops be measured, from tip straight down or angled?
What would be the best position for a pot, under the light or like at a 45 degree angle to the light?
And if pot is set at an angle to the light would you still measure straight down if that is the right way?
Say for a 3x3 area.
sorry for confusion haha






Also is this lumens chart accurate?





I see a wide range of amount of lumens required. And different numbers for veg and flowering. What should I aim for?


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 14, 2020)

I still think you need to get a 20 dollar bat wing and wire it up to your ballast.

Vertical without a reflector think I'd stack plants about a foot away all the way around. 

I've never run anything but horizontal around half the lights already going straight down.

And those magnetic ballasts get awfully hot


----------

